# Citron? Mason jar



## waskey (Jun 28, 2011)

I dug this citron mason's patent jar today, wanted to know what its worth? Also feel free to pm offers. It is for sale.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 28, 2011)

I got a dollar!! [] That's gotta be worth some decent money man. I hope you get top dollar for it. Swiz


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 28, 2011)

Is the jar ground lip ? Sometimes colors show best with a white background, nice jar regardless, someone with better color vision than I , will make the call.


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 29, 2011)

Waskey, I just want to say your pic looks good, as a color challenged bottle/jar collector ,the pic I posted was to show how I see MY colors best (NOT to dispute the color of your jar), I've dug alot of jars , but never any in the colors you and your buddy did (congrats), if He gets the yellow pint glued back, I'd love to see pic's - JB


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that your jar is a RB1787 an it has a qt an hg price together as pricing so usually if the pint isn't listed by it's self in the redbook you use the price mentioned earlierfor QT an HG an the price is 250-350.00 that is from RB # 9 .... hopefully someonehas the #10 so they can say if it is more then that now ...


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 29, 2011)

Your jar does look like RB#1787. If it is the smooth lip, machine made version, it is listed as $25.-$50. for yellow/green. That is a high price in today's market as the smooth lips are both more common and less desirable than the ground lips.
 George


----------



## waskey (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, mine is the smooth lip ABM variation. Thanks for letting me know the value.


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  georgeoj
> 
> Your jar does look like RB#1787. If it is the smooth lip, machine made version, it is listed as $25.-$50. for yellow/green. That is a high price in today's market as the smooth lips are both more common and less desirable than the ground lips.
> George


 Wondering where your getting your price from? closest one in RB #9 IS YELLOW OLIVE price they have is 50-200.00 page 229 in RB #9


----------



## accountantadam (Jun 29, 2011)

waskey - I tried to pm you on the jar...any chips/cracks?


----------



## jarhunter (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  georgeoj
> 
> Your jar does look like RB#1787. If it is the smooth lip, machine made version, it is listed as $25.-$50. for yellow/green. That is a high price in today's market as the smooth lips are both more common and less desirable than the ground lips.
> George


 Have to agree with georgeoj on this jar. Very nice jar. Warren


----------



## cookie (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree with George..25+ is about right.


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  jarhunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i am not agreeing or disagreeing,but can someone tell me why the  book says 50-200?


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 30, 2011)

Creeper71, I do not have RBK #9 , but in #10 ,fruit jar #1787 (smooth lip) the book price in yellow green qt is $25-50 ,even the older (ground lip) YGreen is not much more $30-60, there is no listing for CITRON in smooth lip varieties. There is a huge price bump however between the Yellowgreen/Citron ground lip jars, hope this helps! JB


----------



## waskey (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for information on the jar. I assume yellow green is basically the same thing as citron in the red book or is there some jars listed as yellow green as well as some listed as citron?


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 30, 2011)

As I scanned through the #1787 smooth lip jars , the only jar that matched the $50-250 range was a aqua green w/ amber swirls jar, maybe RBK #9, has a misprint ??


----------



## waskey (Jun 30, 2011)

accountantadam, I did not get your pm. Try sending it again or emailing me. There is a very small hit on the heel. I will get a good picture of it later.


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 30, 2011)

Yellowgreen and citron are NOT the same according to the book, for this jar in ground lip, the book price is about a $200 difference for these colors. JB


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  digginthedog
> 
> Creeper71, I do not have RBK #9 , but in #10 ,fruit jar #1787 (smooth lip) the book price in yellow green qt is $25-50 ,even the older (ground lip) YGreen is not much more $30-60, there is no listing for CITRON in smooth lip varieties. There is a huge price bump however between the Yellowgreen/Citron ground lip jars, hope this helps! JB


  RB#9 doesn't list a yellow green or a citron in smooth lip


----------

